# Gracie Ju Jitsu



## shan.shahan (Jul 20, 2015)

I was wondering if there are any other people who take Gracie (as opposed to Brazilian) Ju Jitsu.

For those who may not know the difference, Gracie is street fighting, self defense based where Brazilian is more sport / competition based.

I started my MMA training about two years ago with Muay Thai in a very small, family friendly gym. A year ago they offered a free 10 day trial that included GJJ and Jeet Ku Do/Kali and I was hooked. I love Gracie because of the way they train...small classes, multiple trainers on the mat and lots of time making sure you get it right. We also get the benefit of multiple people in class that are part of their "masters" program and they all help you learn.

The other thing I love about Gracie is they have a kids program called Bully Proof and a women's self defense program, all Ju Jitsu / JKD based.

And before anyone says "get a gun"...I have one or two all ready and I am trained with those too!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Great style of fighting for self defense. The proof is in the putting. Royce dominated the UFC in the beginning and the only way to counter that was the other guys learning his style and techniques.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You and Will2 are going to have a child someday after he sees this...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I bet I could take you. :joyous:


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am not a big fan of that system but it works and teaches people how to defend themselves.
proof in the pudding-throw some pudding on someone and tell them you were just looking for proof-let me know how that works out for yah.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am to old to scuffle - I'll just use my gun.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Gjj is NOT street fighting, it's Brazilian jj with the Gracie name, and a few breaks from tradition. It IS, however, a good foundation for MMA.

If you want to learn REAL street fighting, you should be looking in to Krav Maga, systema, and, if you want to be flashy, REAL jeet kun do, and silat.

Real jeet kun do no longer exists, but you can follow it's practice and teaching by learning every martial art available to you.

Systema and Krav Maga are battle tested. They aren't pretty. They are funish to practice. They are about staying alive and nothing else. No fluf.

Also, Bruce Lee started in wing chun, which was, originally, based in Chinese street fights.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Gjj is NOT street fighting, it's Brazilian jj with the Gracie name, and a few breaks from tradition. It IS, however, a good foundation for MMA.
> 
> If you want to learn REAL street fighting, you should be looking in to Krav Maga, systema, and, if you want to be flashy, REAL jeet kun do, and silat.
> 
> ...


And have you trained in any of these (Krav Maga, Systema, etc) or are you just regurgitating something you read.?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, I have trained in several of them.
In Gjj, I was fortunate to have an NCO who was a 9th degree black belt. He was my combatives partner while I was in Iraq. And as good as he was, I actually beat him once. He was a great instructor. 

I trained Muy Thai when I was young, and karate. I did some Krav Maga and Systema before I got out of the Military, and Shoots has been training in Krav Maga for a couple years now.

I also have the advantage of having been in enough real fights to know what's usable, and what is Hollywood crap, or fancy dancing.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

The problem with most martial arts is they teach you to fight people who also train that art. Fighting someone with no training is VERY different.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Yes, I have trained in several of them.
> In Gjj, I was fortunate to have an NCO who was a 9th degree black belt. He was my combatives partner while I was in Iraq. And as good as he was, I actually beat him once. He was a great instructor..


Hmm. There are NO 9th degree black belts in GJJ. Goes to red after 8th degree. THERE ARE NO Americans who are ranked that high.

Carry on though. You answered my question.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

He wasn't American. Actually he achieved citizenship while we were deployed along with two other guys.

I could be wrong about the degree, I never "formally" trained gjj, I just learned what he had to teach. He did train with the Gracie family, don't remember who exactly, but went to some school with them. Regardless, my lack of knowledge of the formal rank structure has little bearing on my knowledge of the practice of the art itself.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Gjj is NOT street fighting, it's Brazilian jj with the Gracie name, and a few breaks from tradition. It IS, however, a good foundation for MMA.
> 
> If you want to learn REAL street fighting, you should be looking in to Krav Maga, systema, and, if you want to be flashy, REAL jeet kun do, and silat.
> 
> ...


if you want to learn real street fighting go hang out in some biker bars and call them all sissy's and your name is sue.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

wing chung-are you freaking nutz -it started out as one of the first five shaolin forms dude when they started killing off the monks during who know what rebellion they hide kung fu in acting-plays and wing chung was what women were taught it didn't become famous really until YIPMAN (aka bruce lee's teacher for a bit)he kicked the crap out of the Japanese with it -you want to hear some bad azz stuff read up on YIP (LP man) nicest man you would ever meet just don't piss him off. goofy looking too.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't think one style is better or worse than the other-they all work it is the fighter that makes the difference.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Trained for little while in multiple forms. The guy didn't teach just one thing, he taught Tae Kwon Do, Jiu Jitsu, self defense and disarming, weapons, etc. Pretty much found out that any one style doesn't necessarily work for all situations. 

Like others have stated, in a real fight rules are out the door and the quicker you put someone down, no matter how pretty or ugly you do it, the better.

I also learned that in the red fog of fighting, belts don't matter. Survival does. I got kicked up one side and down the other by a black belt in Tae Kwon Do. He didn't have the mass or strength to actually phase me. I almost didn't stop when I had him backed into the corner. 

Not good for me because I let anger rule and lost situational awareness, but learning something, whether positive or negative is what life is about, so long as you learn.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I've got a nephew who is a black belt in some such nonsense (karate or ju jitsu I don't know). He started this black belt shat with me and did some fake punch BS to try and intimidate me. I grabbed him and dropped him in two seconds, he peed his shorts. I told his parents they should get their money back from all the years of his "training". I think some parents thought it was cool to put their little anti-social gamer all-stars into karate or ju jitsu because they couldn't get off the Play Station.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I never took any of that stuff. Would like to have but never had the money. I've won and lost plenty of fights when I was younger. I'll never forget the major asswippin I got from one of those trained guys. I started it and he mopped the floor with me in a hurry. I stood no chance. The sumbitch kicked me in the frigging head/neck and it was over after that...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'm either a pansy, or really good at avoiding confrontation. I've never been in an actual fight. I shoved a few guys in high school, and found myself in a headlock once, but nothing ever came of it. The first rule of fighting is to avoid the fight if possible. I'm pretty good at that part. However, if I ever fail, I'm ill-equipped to do much afterwards. I'm hoping my temper and size will help, and that I'll blackout during the interaction. We have a new training place opening that will teach MMA and BJJ. Maybe I should check them out.

However, if my life is in danger, the 9mm comes out to mediate and resolve the situation for us.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

A wrestler put me in a head lock and he was really choking me until I picked him up by his thigh and threw him on the floor, then he started whining and crying like I'm supposed to just let him choke me?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, this was a rather large football player who I apparently insulted during a class. I never saw it coming, so it was more shock than anything. I didn't react to it at all. After about 3 seconds, he left go, said something, and left. Never had an issue again. He probably had 50 to 60 pounds on me, so any attempt to lift him would likely have been futile. Not so anymore, but I certainly lack the tactics to react to something like that without thinking. I could eventually come up with something, but would likely be receiving blows to the head before forming a clear thought. I'd rather just avoid.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm about 390# and Hawaiian. I was trying to get a fight with Tyson.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Jakthesoldier said:


> He wasn't American. Actually he achieved citizenship while we were deployed along with two other guys.
> 
> I could be wrong about the degree, I never "formally" trained gjj, I just learned what he had to teach. He did train with the Gracie family, don't remember who exactly, but went to some school with them. Regardless, my lack of knowledge of the formal rank structure has little bearing on my knowledge of the practice of the art itself.


So you never really trained in it, yet your on here giving advice and telling everyone how you "beat your instructor, your so good". Seems a little "suspect" to me. But hey, you carry on with your bad self, and keep telling us how you have mastered all these fighting systems without actually training in them. Seems to be a recurring theme in a good amount of posts I've noticed.


----------



## shan.shahan (Jul 20, 2015)

Lots of interesting takes. I love hearing the different opinions. 

The interesting thing I see is people base the training on a U Tube video. Gracie classes are broken down into peices, based on what an untrained person would do in the situation (put their hands out, punch, let go, etc.) You first train based on what how most people would react, then they add two or three alternatives (again based on research of how people react in certain situations). You practice those is slow methodical movements and then move into fight simulation, which means your "bad guy" feeds you all of the scenarios at full contact. If you are the bad guy and you don't give it everything you have, you get the joys of multiple rounds of sit ups, plank, running, etc. Trust me....you learn to push your partner to their limits....actually had a guy ask me to "take it easy" on him because "you are so strong"

I love all of the martial arts that I take. I have learned to disarm a person with a gun and knife, I know how to break your collarbone or ribs with an object (see chair, bottle, table) and I can break your arm from various GJJ moves. I don't think one specific art is going to work, but multiple options and the training will help you read the attacker and use the necessary skills that you have.

Anyone who want to give it a roll, I am at the gym 4 days a week, 6 hours total.

Ih, BTW...Gracie doesn't focus on belts (most people don't make it past blue) but on the training.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Viper said:


> So you never really trained in it, yet your on here giving advice and telling everyone how you "beat your instructor, your so good". Seems a little "suspect" to me. But hey, you carry on with your bad self, and keep telling us how you have mastered all these fighting systems without actually training in them. Seems to be a recurring theme in a good amount of posts I've noticed.


I didn't formally train gjj. Didn't say I didn't formally train the others.

And I'd say beating an army combatives instructor (lvl 4) is something to be proud of. Once out of several hundred matches isn't exactly bragging, but whatever. Especially when there was no striking allowed. I was actually saying he was a good instructor, not that I am amazing at ju jitsu


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

never heard of a level 4 army combative instructor before we just called them cadre or drill sgt. must be something new in the last couple years or only taught in the cadaver lab at FT SAM. LOL
sorry just joking around.
so were'd you go to BNOC at?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Medic33 said:


> never heard of a level 4 army combative instructor before we just called them cadre or drill sgt. must be something new in the last couple years or only taught in the cadaver lab at FT SAM. LOL
> sorry just joking around.
> so were'd you go to BNOC at?


Lvl 4 is master trainer. 1-3 are actual combatives, 4 is administrative.

BNOC no longer exists. It's WLC now (warrior leader course) but I went at Drum.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Viper said:


> So you never really trained in it, yet your on here giving advice and telling everyone how you "beat your instructor, your so good". Seems a little "suspect" to me. But hey, you carry on with your bad self, and keep telling us how you have mastered all these fighting systems without actually training in them. Seems to be a recurring theme in a good amount of posts I've noticed.


Forgive how this might sound, but have you contributed anything to this discussion other than veiled ridicule of another's experience?
Usually, one offers their own experience as evidence of their own knowledge before knocking down someone else.
What have you done, and what experience do you have, that grants you omniscience to reveal that his account is false?
Prove yourself, or kindly sit down.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The thing that I recall about the Gracie's was that there was a standing challenge, to anyone that would fight. And I know that by the reputation of the wins that the Gracie's had. They could fight and it sounds like a good school of martial arts to study.

For any young un's reading this, here is a little about that challenge and fights, with some wins & losses.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gracie_Challenge


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

My family knew BJ Penn back when. I officially went to the same high school for like two weeks in the 90's. My aunts and uncles were hall monitors and staff at his high school, soon after high school he travelled to south america and won top honors. My cousin was his year or one off.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

shan.shahan said:


> I was wondering if there are any other people who take Gracie (as opposed to Brazilian) Ju Jitsu.


I had very minimal jiu jitsu exposure as sort of training as part of my krav maga gym activities - I have watched a handful of gracie instructional videos.

krav and gracie are sort of polar concepts from what i know of them, but if you merge the grapling and krav contact and avoidance you can work out a functioning system, as jiujitsu is more suited to "one on one" encounters. There is a lot of vunerabiliy doing ground work in a group attack situation. Also jiujitsu like krav are very dangerous legally because both are most effective in applying fatal moves such as chokes or vitals strikes.

Clearly though gracie is a great system that anyone concerned for their self defence should learn up on.

While I am largely a pacifist, there is a fine line between "agression that can be diffused" and "imminent threat" you need to be able to tell the difference between the two. Diffuse what you can objectively, but if there is an immenent threat you get rid of it, its really that simple. GJJ is just really good at creating coordination for effect when size is a factor. Gracie more than others is about positioning and recognizing angles of attack and strategizing likely body position progression. I am not expert and won't claim to be one. Knowing some disabling locks and chokes is useful. I hope to do some more jiujitsu when I return to the city in the fall, as well as muay thai kick boxing, in addition to Krav Maga. All I can do is keep hoping that I am not physically attacked in the future. I have diffused most potential violence against me in the past through avoidance and verbalized defences, oddly my only real contact fights not were at about 12 and both were pugilism, known kids asked to fight me, I obliged on two occasions, on one occasion the rules we established for the fight were broken by the kid I agreed to fight - I got a bloody nose, as a result, that was the last time I agreed to a fight. My older brother has/had anger management issues though so there were limited exchanges but never any real thrat except that time he "accidentally" kicked the hardwood door into my forehead causing my skull to crack and through trauma to my forehead my nose bleed - causing blackout and a massive adrenaline rush - that I thankfully managed to call 911 and get him out of the house. But no, I'm not a violent person. I set my use of force to self defence, when not defending myself will result in more harm.

I've been lucky enough to make friends with most drunken people threatening violence against me. Communication is just as important as knowing how to kill or disable someone.

I have time and time again been a victim of physical attacks throughout my life, but they have become fewer now that I know how to defend myself. people have to understand you will not accept violence against you, that you are able to defend yourself, and it is not in their interest to attack you.

What are the repercussions.

This doesn't stop people all the time though so training in Gracie or any other self defence is highy recommended.

Since I have not rejected security work, some situations, including potentially this February I may be in situations where "drunken" or "unstable" people may pose a threat, but the reality is, if you hold yourself correctly physical violence can be avoided if people know its not going to work attacking you.

Even during home invasions and misconducting police, I didn't need to resort to physical violence to diffuse the situation. As long as your position is a good position for their psychology you can avoid violence.

The only real threat is when they are premeditated to do an act. This has happened to me, but at that point is all about diffusing the goal of the plot as impossible to acheive in the state they expected it to occur.

There is no such thing as a fair fight, there is you injured or dead or not.

Gracie is good because it recognizes that sport combat, is not real life fighting. While it can help the difference is you can get killed or seriously injured much easier in a non sporting fight. I don't really care about sport fighitng, I am more about trying to learn skills to survive would be victimization by people who assault me, potentially with serious bodily harm or death . I can only hope I never need to try to use what I know.

Unfortunately I have been a victim of physical violence in the past, and I am not disallusioned that someone may try again in the future. My success rate of stopping physical violence or limiting it has increased with time though. I consider gracie worth learning more of.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Forgive how this might sound, but have you contributed anything to this discussion other than veiled ridicule of another's experience?
> Usually, one offers their own experience as evidence of their own knowledge before knocking down someone else.
> What have you done, and what experience do you have, that grants you omniscience to reveal that his account is false?
> Prove yourself, or kindly sit down.


Well Kauboy, since I have read a good amount of your posts on here, and agree with many of them, I will attempt to answer your post in a way that might show you where I'm coming from.
I personally have trained in traditional Jiu Jitsu when able between operational taskings for about 25 years. I have also played with and tried a good amount of the latest "gotta know" style's that have made the rounds thru the cool guy community in the last 20 years. From Hwa Rang Do back in the late 80's that some Navy guy's liked, to todays SOCP mixed style. I actually got to roll with Royce a couple of times when the Gracie's came to Bragg in the late 90's which was great.

So, anyways I was happily reading along until ole Jak had to throw in the comment " *He was a 9th Degree Black Belt. He was my combatives partner while I was in Iraq. And as good as he was, I actually beat him once*". Really?. Who cares. As soon as someone has to beat thier chest and tell everyone how good they are...it becomes suspect. And of course once I pointed out that there are NO 9th Degree BJJ black belts, the story changed. Once I read that, the rest of the post became so much blah, blah, BS to me. I pretty well suscribe to the "If you have to tell everyone how good you are, your really not" style of thinking. Thats my take on it, and I hope it answers your question.

Now, that being said, if the post had started with "there was this one time, while at the Peppermint club on Bragg Blvd, I choked out some troop who said he was a BJJ 9th Dan", I would have laughed my ass off and hit like.

Thanks for reading,
Viper


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Viper said:


> Well Kauboy, since I have read a good amount of your posts on here, and agree with many of them, I will attempt to answer your post in a way that might show you where I'm coming from.
> I personally have trained in traditional Jiu Jitsu when able between operational taskings for about 25 years. I have also played with and tried a good amount of the latest "gotta know" style's that have made the rounds thru the cool guy community in the last 20 years. From Hwa Rang Do back in the late 80's that some Navy guy's liked, to todays SOCP mixed style. I actually got to roll with Royce a couple of times when the Gracie's came to Bragg in the late 90's which was great.
> 
> So, anyways I was happily reading along until ole Jak had to throw in the comment " *He was a 9th Degree Black Belt. He was my combatives partner while I was in Iraq. And as good as he was, I actually beat him once*". Really?. Who cares. As soon as someone has to beat thier chest and tell everyone how good they are...it becomes suspect. And of course once I pointed out that there are NO 9th Degree BJJ black belts, the story changed. Once I read that, the rest of the post became so much blah, blah, BS to me. I pretty well suscribe to the "If you have to tell everyone how good you are, your really not" style of thinking. Thats my take on it, and I hope it answers your question.
> ...


Hey Viper there are some under cover cops and gov agents on the board as well as lifelong web stalking trolls (and likely conartist criminals too or a mix of all the above), so don't expect everyone to be who they are, because they arn't.

None the less there are some martial artists who train in multiple forms, so perhaps he was a 9th degree black belt in Karate or something but also was into JiuJitsu, just saying we don't know. What people say isn't important, the message from it is what is important imo. What does it mean, not who are they. As soon as you start beleiving things about people on the net you open yourself up to social engineering, and there are lots of trolls on the internet.

Personally I find JiuJitsu to be pretty crazy as there is that real realization of holds that could actually kill you quite easily in a real fight by strengulation or break your limbs like a boa constrictor. In perhaps 30 seconds or less you could have your pulse cut off causing a blackout, at which point you can be killed quite easily.

It has a whole different kind of endurance. I sort of house wrestling and jiujitsu into the same box of grappling but the techniques are very well developed.

My net is actually routed through Sudbury right now... I am 600 km from it...

None the less what were the Gracies like in person? On video they seem pretty nice.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm still wondering where any of this conflicts with my statement that gjj is not street fighting. If anything, it furthers my point.

I'm not saying Royce and Royler weren't two of the greatest fighters ever, and I'm not saying gjj isn't useful or a good system. It's just not street fighting.

It has always been plainly apparent to me that no matter how much technique you have, having your nuts ripped off, eye gouged out, fingers broken, nostril ripped, or knee shattered ends the fight now. It also tends to make the guy's buddies back up and rethink whether or not they want to pursue the issue, especially when you open with something like that. 

But, as mentioned in an earlier post, avoidance is preferable, just know when it's avoidable and when it isn't.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Viper said:


> Well Kauboy, since I have read a good amount of your posts on here, and agree with many of them, I will attempt to answer your post in a way that might show you where I'm coming from.
> I personally have trained in traditional Jiu Jitsu when able between operational taskings for about 25 years. I have also played with and tried a good amount of the latest "gotta know" style's that have made the rounds thru the cool guy community in the last 20 years. From Hwa Rang Do back in the late 80's that some Navy guy's liked, to todays SOCP mixed style. I actually got to roll with Royce a couple of times when the Gracie's came to Bragg in the late 90's which was great.
> 
> So, anyways I was happily reading along until ole Jak had to throw in the comment " *He was a 9th Degree Black Belt. He was my combatives partner while I was in Iraq. And as good as he was, I actually beat him once*". Really?. Who cares. As soon as someone has to beat thier chest and tell everyone how good they are...it becomes suspect. And of course once I pointed out that there are NO 9th Degree BJJ black belts, the story changed. Once I read that, the rest of the post became so much blah, blah, BS to me. I pretty well suscribe to the "If you have to tell everyone how good you are, your really not" style of thinking. Thats my take on it, and I hope it answers your question.
> ...


I appreciate it, thank you.
Knowing your background gives the rest of us the confidence to believe what you say over what others claim.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok, I'm not into any of the fighting styles anymore but I did take some lessons in my youth. Jiu Jitsu or jujitsu (if you want to use the noun) and I was taught that it was for defensive purposes and less effective in an aggressive attack. The noun means self defense, does it not?


----------



## Karate Kid (Aug 15, 2015)

About 15 years ago I took a year of BuKarDo until I decided a second job to pay for a new motorcycle was more important. I never lost interest, but didn't want to pay the monthly dues until a couple of guys I work with told me about Bushido Kai karate they do at a church for $15 a month. I know, you get what you pay for, but a lot of these instructors have a lot of experience from other arts as well and they do recognize the strengths of other styles so they do mix it up. I took some time off after having 2 ribs broke, each on separate occasions. Seemed I had been hurt more learning to defend myself than actually defending myself. 

About 6 months ago one of the same coworkers mentioned Gracie University so we have been doing that in the basement at where we work. Before doing the Gracie I did not want to grapple anyone during sparring, but I feel much more confident now. It's just like, ok now that I have you down, what do I do with you. It's a work in progress and another way to stay in shape.


----------



## NMRanger (Dec 24, 2015)

I'm new to the forum and this is my first post other than my introduction.

This thread jumped out to me because I've been training BJJ for about 9 years. I trained at both a GJJ school and BJJ schools.

The Gracie JJ school I trained at very briefly (1 year) because I moved soon after starting there and then I started training at Gracie Barra(BJJ).

In my opinion both schools are very similar in the techniques and situations that were taught. I believe name differences are more for marketing because ultimately any school run by a Gracie all started form the Gracie family. The biggest difference I noticed would be that Gracie Barra does have a competition team and does teach a lot about "sport jiu-jitsu" along with their self-defense curriculum. 

I have competed in "sport jiu-jitsu" a lot and feel that there are definitely techniques that you would never try in a self-defense situation that work in competitions but there are many more that would serve you well on the street and have served me well.

That being said there are a lot of benefits to training in either style. Two of which I will list below: 

1.You are in great shape where you are not exhausted after 2 mins in a self-defense situation. Fatigue will make a coward out of a lot of people.

2. You have a plan of what to do in various positions you may find yourself in when trying to defend yourself. Instead of trying to think about what you can do in a position you are already reacting or going on the offensive.

I think the biggest thing missing from training BJJ/GJJ is bringing the violence of action. Just by nature of the training style you are trained to let go of a hold once an opponent taps and at times apply a submission in a manner that allows enough time for an opponent to tap to avoid injury. (Google heel hooks if you need an example) Ultimately in a self-defense situation you would want to apply a hold with such violence that it has an instant result which is impossible to train without injuring your training partners.


----------



## happypuppy (Sep 21, 2015)

I have studied and taught a classical martial art for 40 yrs 

The thing is a punch is a punch and a kick is a kick. A lot of the schools I see the instructors spend 6 months here and there. The truth is that won't even get you through the basics. 

I spent years learning obsolete weapons , knives, short and long swords etc. 

I did it as I am a competitive person and after high school there was not a lot one could do other than run or pump iron. That can get boring. 

If I was serous about self defense only I'd start with systema if I could find it. It's very simple and effective. They use a lot of the basic ***** throws that are very similar to judo. Grappling is fine but the most effective techniques they have are throws. Don't believe me ? Let someone throw you on to some asphalt. 

Systema strikes are basic but effective. Similar to western boxing with a Chinese influence 

The Israel fighting styles are very good as well but IMO not as strong on the throwing it's easier to learn however IMO. 


Just try any school if all else fails. It will keep you in shape and it's fun.


----------



## ReignMan (Nov 13, 2015)

While Ju Jitsu is a fine martial art that I am personally a big fan of, in "street fighting" it would have limited uses in the fact that it is first and foremost ground fighting. Most self defense style fighting techniques teach you to stay off the ground, because when you are on the ground you cannot get away very fast should you need to. Also, when forced to fight multiple opponents, the last thing in the world you want to do is find yourself on the ground trying to choke out an assailant while making yourself an easy non moving target for his three buddies to kick you in the head and in general stomp you further into the ground.


----------



## Ikean (Jan 4, 2016)

I did judo in high school...30 ish years ago. It's cool reading about all the different styles. I wish now that I would have tried different styles when I was young and agile.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

When I was young I was in martial arts, Now that I am old I study ching-ching pow (its martial arts for old red necks)


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

I took taekwondo for a short time when I was young. It was pretty fun, except for a few whiny kids. I was sparring with another kid, threw a punch, he didn't block and ended up with a bloody nose. His mother was pissed at me. The instructor looked at the kid and said "you should've blocked son". MCMAP ( Marine Corps Martial Arts Program ) was in use for about a year when I was in boot camp. It's a mix of several martial arts. Never made it past tan belt, which is the lowest belt. Once I was out in the fleet, it was hard to get the command to let us leave work for anything other than medical issues. I've watched videos of the higher belts fight, pretty awesome stuff. These days I don't think my joints would let me do that kind of stuff anymore. That and I'm out of shape big time.

https://www.marines.com/videos/-/video-library/detail/VIDEO_MARINE_CORPS_MARTIAL_ARTS_PROGRAM


----------

